# LMO decision



## InWPUser (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have a question regarding an LMO. This is the first time I am applying for an LMO for my work permit extension, preivously I have done under software pilot program so that time LMO is not needed. 

Now my question is if I didnt get a positive LMO, can I apply for a visitor record just to retain my status in Canada? 

Could you pelase let me know?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

InWPUser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding an LMO. This is the first time I am applying for an LMO for my work permit extension, preivously I have done under software pilot program so that time LMO is not needed.
> 
> ...


I do not mean to be pedantic but you cannot apply for a LMO. It requires to be done by an employer. You, presumably, have a TWP which is expiring/has expired. You must apply for an extension. This ia assuming the LMO has not expired with the employer. If it has employer will need to apply for a new one.


----------



## InWPUser (Jun 23, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I do not mean to be pedantic but you cannot apply for a LMO. It requires to be done by an employer. You, presumably, have a TWP which is expiring/has expired. You must apply for an extension. This ia assuming the LMO has not expired with the employer. If it has employer will need to apply for a new one.


Hi,
Sorry, I think I didnt mention that my employer is doing it. Yeah you right, my employer is doing it for me. Incase if it is not positive, can i apply for the visitor record within the conuntry. Hope this time I am clear.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

InWPUser said:


> Hi,
> Sorry, I think I didnt mention that my employer is doing it. Yeah you right, my employer is doing it for me. Incase if it is not positive, can i apply for the visitor record within the conuntry. Hope this time I am clear.


You can probably go around the flagpole and re-enter as a visitor. At that juncture you cannot work in Canada until the new LMO and TWP is setup.


----------



## InWPUser (Jun 23, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You can probably go around the flagpole and re-enter as a visitor. At that juncture you cannot work in Canada until the new LMO and TWP is setup.


Oh I see, so can't I do it from within the country? Instead of visa I think we can get the visitors record. I remember someting like that is there, correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

InWPUser said:


> Oh I see, so can't I do it from within the country? Instead of visa I think we can get the visitors record. I remember someting like that is there, correct me if i am wrong.


I've never heard of a visitor's record. You can enter Canada for up to six months as a visitor. There is no Visa involved.


----------



## InWPUser (Jun 23, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I've never heard of a visitor's record. You can enter Canada for up to six months as a visitor. There is no Visa involved.


ok, 
here are the options avaialble in "Application to change conditions, extend my stay or remain in canada"IMM1249.

a. extension of temp resident status as a visitor
b. an initial studypermit or extn of SP
c. an initial WP or extn of WP
d. restoration of temp resident status as a visitor, srudent/worker
e. (I think this is only applicable of PR)

so I think option "D" is the one for changing the condition to visitor that is changing the condition from worker to visitor. 
am i right?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

InWPUser said:


> ok,
> here are the options avaialble in "Application to change conditions, extend my stay or remain in canada"IMM1249.
> 
> a. extension of temp resident status as a visitor
> ...


Yes, D would seem correct. Good Luck.


----------



## InWPUser (Jun 23, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, D would seem correct. Good Luck.


Thanks, also I just found another interesting thing related to this post,
check the Restoration of Status in the below link.
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/guides/5551E.PDF


----------

